# how do i know that a mating was successful?



## couchhound274 (May 29, 2013)

So how do i know if a mating was successful?  I know people have saod when the buck falls off... but like how does that happen? I rebred a doe tonight and um not sure if it was successful. The buck mounted and... and then there was a squeal and he hung on for deat life. Wth happened


----------



## secuono (May 29, 2013)

That sounds like he got the deed done.
Search Youtube for rabbit breeding for the fall you're looking for.


No way to know if the breeding took until you wait 2wks and palpate for embryos.


----------



## couchhound274 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! Ill youtube that tomorrow! Im new to rabbits


----------



## VickieB (May 29, 2013)

I've read some say they didn't feel a thing when they palpated the rabbit, but on day 31 found babies on the cage floor. Personally, especially for those of us that are new, I would say that on day 28 you put in the box. You know the buck got the job done if by day 32 or 33 you see some babies in the box. (By the way, if there was squealing I would think he got the job done...     )


----------



## nawma (May 30, 2013)

I agree that you might want yo put the nesting ox in on day 28. I learned the hard way that sometimes the breeding got done so quickly that you wouldn't think it happened. Bettrr safe than sorry.


----------



## animalmom (May 30, 2013)

I've wasted a few nice clean nesting boxes by automatically putting it in on day 28.  If the doe isn't pregnant she will just make a big mess in the nesting box.

Now what I do, starting on day 28, is put in a handful of hay and if she starts gathering it in her mouth, not eating it, then she gets the box.

If she starts eating the hay then I repeat the procedure the next day. 

I have one doe that is so regular that on her day 28 she gets her box no questions asked.  I have another doe that I start testing on day 28 but she normally isn't interested in gathering hay for a nest until day 30.


----------

